# XT/SR 500 Parts?



## Neal (18/11/20)

Hello Chaps,

I realise this is a shot in the dark, but do any biking forumites have parts for old XT or SR 500 lying around? Am going to rebuild an old 1978 SR that has been dismantled for years and am missing some parts to complete. If so let me know what you have and how much it will cost to prise out of your hands. Bike was complete when I stripped it but have moved twice since then, and like a complete plonker have mislaid some rather important stuff. Cheers guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto (19/11/20)

Have you tried bike hospital in joburg?.
They had masses of bikes last time I went there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (19/11/20)

There is also XT Freak Customs in Stilfontein:

https://www.olx.co.za/item/yamaha-xt600-tenere-iid-1057430952
https://goo.gl/maps/ZuYoJq1NMqfqhVh79


----------



## Neal (19/11/20)

supermoto said:


> Have you tried bike hospital in joburg?.
> They had masses of bikes last time I went there.



Thanks mate, have used Bike Hospital in the past, they are always a good resource.


----------



## Neal (19/11/20)

kevkev said:


> There is also XT Freak Customs in Stilfontein:
> 
> https://www.olx.co.za/item/yamaha-xt600-tenere-iid-1057430952
> https://goo.gl/maps/ZuYoJq1NMqfqhVh79



Thank you mate, certainly worth getting hold of them, looks promising. Didn't know of them so very helpful of you to post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

